# If Clomid Doesnt Work - Whats The Next Step



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Dear All

Ive finished my 4th round of clomid and so far im not ovulating

1st round - ov @ 155
2nd round - ov nothing
3rd round - ov nothing
4th round - 100mg.......waiting for cd21 prg test

as my consultant is understanding to my needs i dont have any hols to take to have tracking done and as i work 30 miles away from home i cant just nip in to have these done, from the new year i intend to purely save my hols for hosp appointments and im wondering if i dont have my BFP with Clomid what is the next step they take? is it IVF?

Thanks for any advise

Amy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Obviously I'm not medically qualified so this is really something you would need to discuss with your consultant as they know your medical history.

I spose it really depends on how long you've been ttc...perhaps your consultant will recommend staying on clomid for a little longer as you can take it for up to 12 months. They may advise injections on a stimulated cycle...I have no experience of this but have a read of this board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=444.0

Alternatively if you have no other factors effecting your fertility other than not ovulating, they may suggest medicated IUI which is far less invasive than IVF...it's more "natural" in that you're boosted to ovulate with drugs and then the sperm is washed and inserted right up inside your womb as close to the fallopian tubes as possible, so hopefully gives the sperm a helping hand and then fingers crossed for natural fertilisation. IVF is usually the last resort or if you have other problems such as damaged tubes etc. I've never had IUI as whilst I ovulate fine (and was prescribed 6mths clomid to boost ie release more eggs several years ago), I do have damaged tubes and due to my age at the time consultant said it wasn't worth time or money me having this so straight to IVF but since you're only 25 and assuming everything other than ovulation is fine with you, then this may be a cheaper and slightly less stressful option.

I would discuss all with your consultant....but fingers crossed the clomid works for you 
Take care
Natasha


----------

